# What is the best looking field champion.....



## Trevor Toberny

That you have seen in person or pics of. Can't be one of your own dogs or parents of your own dogs. 
I think maybe either my name is bocephus or Chopper


----------



## Erin Lynes

Well, with the restrictions...off the top of my head.... Merlyn or Homer.


----------



## Keith Stroyan

I thought Webshire's Honest Abe was good looking. And Bold Tiger in his prime.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Well I only said that because everyone would name their own dog or the sires of there dogs I figured.


----------



## hotel4dogs

are you including AFC or just FC?
if it's just FC, Tnt's Explosion (Boomer), TNT's Stanley Steamer (Stanley) and Firemark Rackem and Stackem Casey (Casey)


----------



## Hunt'EmUp

This Thread ain't nothing without pictures, I always like seein' good looking dogs.


----------



## DaveHare

FC-AFC Dare to Dream {Cosmo}
Dave Hare


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Here are a couple of dogs I think are handsome....NAFC Grady and QAA Louie\









another is FC AFC Itchin to Go


----------



## hotel4dogs

since I don't own the rights to the photos, here are the links:
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=15331 Boomer
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=75137 Stanley
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=292602 Casey


----------



## FOM

I think Sailor is a handsome fellow!


----------



## Don Thomsen

I always thought Snake Eyes was pretty handsome


----------



## Ernie

Chopper is pretty awesome looking


----------



## MooseGooser

I would really enjoy seeing a picture of Chopper

Gooser


----------



## Don Thomsen

CNFC-FC-AFC Hiwood Piper Pacer (Pic)


----------



## Trevor Toberny

If I remember correctly the dog he's czar nickolas was a nice muscular boy with nice head


----------



## DoubleHaul

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Here are a couple of dogs I think are handsome....NAFC Grady and QAA Louie\


What is that creature in the middle? El Chupacabra? Yeti? Any dog would look good posing next to that. :razz:


----------



## Don Thomsen

here is Chopper


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Kinda fond of this one, although I might be prejudiced a little:razz:

Aaron*


----------



## David Poffinbarger

FC AFC CFC CAFC Barracuda Blue MH

FC AFC Cuda’s Blue Ryder MH

You didn't say anything about Grand and Great Grand parents...


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Here is a pic of FC AFC Small Craft Advisory on the way to the line....








And here is John Broucek with Watermarks Texas Welcome (Howdy) when he won the SRS


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Kinda fond of this one, although I might be prejudiced a little:razz:
> 
> Aaron*


Yes very nice looking


----------



## Kirk Keene

Gotta go with River Oaks Corky.


----------



## helencalif

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> another is FC AFC Itchin to Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I agree. He was beautiful.
> 
> Helen


----------



## road kill

The "Mac Daddy!!"











*
RK*


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Jim Harvey said:


> For no reason at all I like this guy.


I have always thought from your pics that your dog is a GREAT looking dog to go along with his success.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven

I don't have rights to these photos so I am just giving you the links to where you can look at them.


Lottie and her Daddy 
http://candlewoodkennels.net/images/Champions/slides/TankLottie.html

Ranger
http://www.windycityretrievers.com/Rangerstud.html


----------



## Lpgar

Jim...

That one is good looking for sure...just like his sister... Wish they were quite a "pin headed" *LOL*


----------



## frontier

fowl hunter said:


> That you have seen in person or pics of. Can't be one of your own dogs or parents of your own dogs.
> I think maybe either my name is bocephus or Chopper


 
Males: 
FC-AFC Candlewood's M.D. Houston (photo)
FC-AFC Ironwood Tarnation (in person)
NFC-AFC San Joaquin Honcho (in person)
FC-AFC Webshire's Honest Abe (in person)

Females:
FC-AFC-CNAFC Big River Bonnie Aime (photo)
NAFC-AFC Candlewood's Bit O' Bunny (in person)
AFC Candlewood's Oprah Win for Me (in person)
NAFC-AFC-CAFC Moonstones Hug and Moochie (in person)


----------



## helencalif

Keith Stroyan said:


> I thought Webshire's Honest Abe was good looking.


Does anyone have a photo of Abe they can post?


----------



## helencalif

DaveHare said:


> FC-AFC Dare to Dream {Cosmo}
> Dave Hare


Anyone have nice photos of Cosmo they can put up?


----------



## Lucky Number Seven

helencalif said:


> Does anyone have a photo of Abe they can post?


Best I could find

http://www.theretrievernews.com/RNews/HOFDogs/webshires_honest_abe.jpg


----------



## laker

Shaq is my favorite.


----------



## frontier

helencalif said:


> Does anyone have a photo of Abe they can post?


http://www.clubmead.com/labrador_retriever_males/abe.htm

There are not the best ones.... I saw Abe up close at one of the Lardy clinics I attended many years ago. I took some pictures at the clinic..but I have no clue where they are now. I bred frozen semen to him that year as well but it produced no puppies... a Rippin' Blue Thunder female...


----------



## Lucky Number Seven

laker said:


> Shaq is my favorite.


Shaq is a good looking boy!!


----------



## Larry Thompson1

I can't find a picture of FC AFC M&M's Buns of Steel, can anybody help a brother out?


----------



## helencalif

Lucky Number Seven said:


> Shaq is a good looking boy!!


And when we bred to him the first time we got handsome sons and beautiful daughters with dark brown eyes and good coats. 

Kennel blind,
Helen


----------



## mngundog

Well it isn't an actual pic, but a stamp. King Buck


----------



## T Farmer

Ali is beautiful.


----------



## Baby Duck

FC AFC Teddys Ebonstar James was one handsome dude !!!


----------



## Mistyriver

FOM said:


> I think Sailor is a handsome fellow!


I would have to agree!  This is one of his boy's. Looks just like Sailor even though he is only 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## JBurton

FC Blackwaters Last Resort


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

baby duck just for you *Jamie*


----------



## Baby Duck

Thanks I have a great pic from stud package Steve sent me back in 2002 when I bred to him. My scanners down or I'd post it.


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin

FOM said:


> I think Sailor is a handsome fellow!


You are right, Lainee. We have had 2 litters of Sailor pups with Ember and they are some of the best looking pups we have ever had.

lesa c


----------



## Darin Westphal

Mistyriver said:


> I would have to agree!  This is one of his boy's. Looks just like Sailor even though he is only 1 1/2 years old.


Two thumbs up from me!! (of course I have a Sailor daughter so I to may be a bit biased)


----------



## MooseGooser

Thank you for posting the pic of Chopper.


----------



## 2tall

bumper52 said:


> I always thought Snake Eyes was pretty handsome


My oh My! That is an incredible dog. When was he running and what breeding? Anyone?


----------



## ErinsEdge

All time favorite








FC/AFC/CFC Trieven Thunderhead









FC Buck









FC Premier's Riptide who has Trieven Thunderhead, Abe, AFC Westwind's Iron Fist (Trieven Thunderhead brother) back there, Tank


----------



## smillerdvm

I would agree with those who picked Finn, Shaq, Bo, & Abe.
I have a Chopper dog who to me is not very attractive. Talented but not pretty.
However to me the only thing that made Chopper good looking was the Blue ribbons he surrounded himself with. His daddy Carbon was DEFINITELY no looker to me. Hell of a dog but too lanky, long snouted and too long eared for my tastes.
I guess beauty is a personal choice


----------



## Don Thomsen

here is a link to Snake Eyes

http://www.theretrievernews.com/Library/HallofFameDogs/SnakeEyes-DoubleOrNothin95


----------



## Kevin Eskam

How about Super Chief!!


----------



## Trevor Toberny

ErinsEdge said:


> All time favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FC/AFC/CFC Trieven Thunderhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FC Buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FC Premier's Riptide who has Trieven Thunderhead, Abe, AFC Westwind's Iron Fist (Trieven Thunderhead brother) back there, Tank


What is FC bucks full name? Live his head and that thunderhead dog is super nice also. 
Several people have mentioned Sailor, so I am hijacking my own thread. What do y'all see in your sailor pups?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

T T T Tia for me.


----------



## ErinsEdge

fowl hunter said:


> What is FC bucks full name? ?


http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=9932


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Ok thanks, I have heard of him. Super nice looking
Another nice dog is that dog bayou bays bodago if anyone has pics


----------



## laker

mngundog said:


> Well it isn't an actual pic, but a stamp. King Buck


Are you referring to this?


----------



## allydeer

i like the look of fc afc dominators duke of turrell. don't know how to post pictures maybe someone can.


----------



## Billie

smillerdvm said:


> I would agree with those who picked Finn, Shaq, Bo, & Abe.
> I have a Chopper dog who to me is not very attractive. Talented but not pretty.
> However to me the only thing that made Chopper good looking was the Blue ribbons he surrounded himself with. His daddy Carbon was DEFINITELY no looker to me. Hell of a dog but too lanky, long snouted and too long eared for my tastes.
> I guess beauty is a personal choice


I agree with you on all counts, though dont have a Chopper dog-have seen many, not what I consider prettyat all..
I saw FC AFC Hiwood Jaguar in person as a young dog and thought he was very attractive.
Saw Possum- Hightest CC Waterback way back when and he was attractive I thought. 
Also, liked the looks of FC AFC Tule River Bugsy. 
Possibly the most handsome FC/AFC I've seen, and met in person, touched and bred one female to, was Nan Ruby's KENSBRIDGE DARKLY HANDSOME. sorry not supposed to do a sire of any of mine but he was undoubtedly a very handsome Labrador-what I think they should look like...I think I cite dogs that are sires to some of mine because when I look for a pup I look for parents that look like labradors to me...


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

JBurton said:


> FC Blackwaters Last Resort


He gets MY vote!


----------



## BOGART62

In a previous post it was asked what is Fc Buck's real name was. It was FC Fox C's Take it to the Bank. Owned by the late Fred Cundari (Monica) Saw Buck run at Wolverine, man what a load. He could motor for a big dog. Threw great and I mean great looking pups.
Kent


----------



## JeffLusk

Any dog with the fc afc in front of their name looks good to me! Just me though.


----------



## Howard N

JeffLusk said:


> Any dog with the fc afc in front of their name looks good to me! Just me though.


Can't argue with that logic. Every dog coming back with the last bird in the 4th is a pretty sight to see.

But, I can't see a picture of Trieven Thunderhead without saying, "Wow!"

I wish I had seen him run.


----------



## Old School Labs

Howard N said:


> Can't argue with that logic. Every dog coming back with the last bird in the 4th is a pretty sight to see.
> 
> But, I can't see a picture of Trieven Thunderhead without saying, "Wow!"
> 
> I wish I had seen him run.


Beautiful animal Howard, very intense when at the line and a joy to look at as well as watch work.


----------



## Mary Bizub

I saw Gusto's Last Control at the 96' National Am. in vermont and thought he was a nice looking dog. Also Nilak Simba I thought was good looking.


----------



## ErinsEdge

Howard N said:


> But, I can't see a picture of Trieven Thunderhead without saying, "Wow!"
> 
> I wish I had seen him run.


Howard, did you ever see AFC Westwind's Iron Fist run in Alaska? Would have been late 80's run by Jack Woodland. I heard he could cover an incredible amount of ground in one leap.


----------



## Skip Barre

My vote would be BIG RIVER ****. Maybe someone has a pic of him that they could post. Just gorgeous.


----------



## cakaiser

FC/AFC Chevy, left, AFC Rae, right, and their Mom FC/AFC Rudy, middle.
Chevy and Rae are littermates to My Name Is Bocephus.
Not going to say the "best" looking, but have always liked this picture.


----------



## ErinsEdge

Skip B said:


> My vote would be BIG RIVER ****. Maybe someone has a pic of him that they could post. Just gorgeous.


And **** was Buck's grandfather and by Trieven Thunderhead. 
And Skip owned Fist as a young dog-Hi Skip!


----------



## Billie

cakaiser said:


> FC/AFC Chevy, left, AFC Rae, right, and their Mom FC/AFC Rudy, middle.
> Chevy and Rae are littermates to My Name Is Bocephus.
> Not going to say the "best" looking, but have always liked this picture.


Chevy- is that Drove My Chevy To The Levee? I think I saw him in person,and believe I met hs owners. Who owns that dog? Nice people if I am thinking of the right dog-


----------



## Howard N

ErinsEdge said:


> Howard, did you ever see AFC Westwind's Iron Fist run in Alaska? Would have been late 80's run by Jack Woodland. I heard he could cover an incredible amount of ground in one leap.


Fist was before my time, I never got to see him. But, Fist was the great grandfather of my first FC/AFC.

Still can't think of him without tearing up.


----------



## cakaiser

Billie said:


> Chevy- is that Drove My Chevy To The Levee? I think I saw him in person,and believe I met hs owners. Who owns that dog? Nice people if I am thinking of the right dog-


Drove My Chevy To the Levee, yes.
Kip Kemp originally owned him, now owned by Tommy Parrish.

Mom is JB's So Rude.


----------



## Angie B

One of my personal favorites in the looks department was CFC-CAFC Jaybar's Picture Perfect. He's out of Abe and John Cavenaughs FC-AFC bitch Max.

I bought a puppy for a client that was out of Click. She was bred to Sailor once and Shaq 3 times. 

Shaq is out of another good looking dog Candlewoods Hawkeye Shadow. I remember when Shadow was competing how we all would stop what we were doing to watch him run. What a nice dog and good looking.

Here's my Shaq bitch who's mother is out of Click...



Pretty easy on the eyes....

Angie


----------



## helencalif

Angie, 
Do you (or anyone out there) have a photo of Candlewood's Hawkeye Shadow you could post?


----------



## ErinsEdge

Mary Bizub said:


> I saw Gusto's Last Control at the 96' National Am. in vermont and thought he was a nice looking dog.











1992 NAFC Gusto's Last Control. This is a picture I took of him in 1991


----------



## Angie B

helencalif said:


> Angie,
> Do you (or anyone out there) have a photo of Candlewood's Hawkeye Shadow you could post?


No I don't... If memory serves me I think there was a stud ad for him in RFTN. That included a picture of Shadow.

Angie


----------



## WRL

I love this photo. 

WRL


----------



## mngundog

laker said:


> Are you referring to this?


That's the pic that made me want to get a lab when I was a kid.


----------



## MooseGooser

Miss Angie

Your Dog is beautiful


Gooser


----------



## Angie B

MooseGooser said:


> Miss Angie
> 
> Your Dog is beautiful
> 
> 
> Gooser


Yes she is and Thank You Gooser... 

Shaq improved the rear assembly on her mother but added a very long length of loin....

Whoops,,, wrong thread!! 

Angie


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Yes Angie that dog is nice looking. 
Post a pic of Jimi if you have one


----------



## Philip Carson

How about this dog? Sorry for bias; he's mine.


----------



## DaveHare

Kevin Eskam said:


> How about Super Chief!!


Kevin good call Super Chief was one of the best!!!!
Dave Hare


----------



## rufsea

Here's one for the Brown dogs.
15th Dual Ch. AFC Sunday's Rufwater Canvasback MH


----------



## Angie B

fowl hunter said:


> Yes Angie that dog is nice looking.
> Post a pic of Jimi if you have one


That dog was "serious" good looking...

I'll have to dig one up from when he was a derby dog and post it up. I don't have anything later then that unfortunately..

Angie


----------



## Skip Barre

Hi Nancy I never did get a pup from that breeding


----------



## Angie B

rufsea said:


> Here's one for the Brown dogs.
> 15th Dual Ch. AFC Sunday's Rufwater Canvasback MH


Gorgeous!!! Someday I'll have a dual chessie. I think I have one now, but I have not the resourses...

Angie


----------



## Trevor Toberny

I love chessies but yet to find one that didn't try to bite me.


----------



## 43x

helencalif said:


> Anyone have nice photos of Cosmo they can put up?


----------



## DaveHare

43x said:


>


Thank you 43x that was one hell of a dog!!! thats my Cosmo pup Otto in my Avatar
Dave Hare


----------



## Angie B

DaveHare said:


> Thank you 43x that was one hell of a dog!!!
> Dave Hare


Yes he was but he was,,, ahem,, anything but good looking...

Angie


----------



## JeffLusk

WRL said:


> I love this photo.
> 
> WRL


I took that!


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Who is that Jeff?


----------



## JeffLusk

fowl hunter said:


> Who is that Jeff?


That is a carbon son named Webster. Also a sibling to multiple fc/afc dogs. Very nice breeding.


----------



## Erin Lynes

I change my vote to Webster, based on that pic. Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## labsforme

Cosmo was a super dog.I watched him from before he had his FC.His brother Spud had the looks though.Not much in the limelite even though he was a National finalist.
Here is a 3 1/2 year old Shadow daughter


----------



## Charles C.

For those requesting a Cosmo picture:


----------



## Ricky Elston

FC AFC "Ali"....beautiful animal


----------



## Scott Adams

Click was one of the best looking dogs that I've seen. He produced some good looking pups as well. Nilak Simba was a looker too.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Anyone have a good pic of Bill S dog stepper?


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> He gets MY vote!


 Ditto.
----------


----------



## Old School Labs

So let's see some Ali pics, baby wants to see her daddy.


----------



## laker

JBurton said:


> FC Blackwaters Last Resort


Yep he is a good looking boy..


----------



## Trevor Toberny

When thinking of yellows I would have to put skeeter in there


----------



## Travis Schneider

Great thread guys, I've really enjoyed all of the pics.


----------



## 3blackdogs

FC Buck










His daughter, Gracie QAA:









His grandson, AFC Blaze.....


----------



## Erin Lynes

Who is the Buck grandson- love that look!!!


----------



## Julie R.

That Shaq is a handsome dog. I've enjoyed looking at these pictures because of all the comments you hear about how ugly field Labs are. There are some very good looking ones. Not sure of his reg. name, but I thought Van Ames' Copper was a very handsome dog, surprised no one posted his photo on this thread, or maybe I missed it?
But Ken's Canvas wins the looks contest--best looking dog on this thread! Loved my Canvas daughter. And my avatar dog Pander is his granddaughter. You can see where her intense yellow eyes came from. Actually she looks quite a bit like him, same eyes, same head shape.









Thanks for posting that Ken, was looking for a photo of him to post but they're all on my other computer. IMO he's the best looking DC of the ones I've met (which is all of them since 2000).



rufsea said:


> Here's one for the Brown dogs.
> 15th Dual Ch. AFC Sunday's Rufwater Canvasback MH


----------



## helencalif

I wish some club would start working on a 2013 calendar... using photos of the great ones and include a brief bio. Start out with the boys ... then in 2014 feature the great girls. 

I think it would be a money maker.

Wouldn't you buy such a calendar? I would.


----------



## Duxbwar

Here's my pick... FC AFC Jazztimes Frequent Flyer "Trip"


----------



## golfandhunter

Cosmo and the late Great Ozzie.

For yellars I like Pow

Gregg


----------



## Rainmaker

cakaiser said:


> FC/AFC Chevy, left, AFC Rae, right, and their Mom FC/AFC Rudy, middle.
> Chevy and Rae are littermates to My Name Is Bocephus.
> Not going to say the "best" looking, but have always liked this picture.


I love that photo too, Charlotte. Rudy was as good looking as she was special. One hell of a bitch line you have there.


----------



## Rainmaker

3blackdogs said:


> FC Buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His daughter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His grandson.....


Lydia, can't believe how "Baby Blaze" has matured, so, so handsome.


----------



## Angie B

Duxbwar said:


> Here's my pick... FC AFC Jazztimes Frequent Flyer "Trip"


Very good looking! When bred to an Abe bitch his puppies were gorgeous.

Angie


----------



## Angie B

Let's not forget Patton!!!

Angie


----------



## laker

Great thread folks. I've enjoyed looking at these fine animals..


----------



## Rainmaker

ErinsEdge said:


> All time favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FC/AFC/CFC Trieven Thunderhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FC Buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FC Premier's Riptide who has Trieven Thunderhead, Abe, AFC Westwind's Iron Fist (Trieven Thunderhead brother) back there, Tank


Yep, those look like real Labradors all right, good looking & talented.


----------



## DJS

*FC AFC It's all over now baby blue "Blue"*


----------



## laker

Another favorite fo mine FC AFC CAFC Money Talks II


----------



## Travis Schneider

DJS said:


> *FC AFC It's all over now baby blue "Blue"*


That's a good looking mutt right there.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

I for one would love to see a pic of Mr. Shrader's Stepper. I have a daughter of his that has produced some very nice pups when bred to my Dog Maxx.


----------



## goldngirl

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> He gets MY vote!


What a handsome, handsome yellow! Wow...he gets my vote too!


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Yep, FC buck may be one of the best looking dogs I have seen


----------



## Waterdogs

Those are all nice looking dogs. I like Shaq. His puppies are good looking as well.


----------



## twall

Abe was a handsome dog. I didn't see him until her was older. Morgan was the prettiest FC bitch I remember seeing.

Tom


----------



## Mary Bizub

Another beautiful dog would be Farron's Mosses Parts The water SH. Half field / show.
I hepled to train him when he was young. He was out of NFC Rascal and a show bitch from canada named Can Ch Plantiers Ruthless Ruthie. He was shown acouple of times as a young dog before Farron sold him. I think he could of easily gotton a show championship.


----------



## laker

Dude


----------



## Granddaddy

Kevin Eskam said:


> How about Super Chief!!


Great dog & that picture doesn't do him justice. He was a very nice looking dog, regal......


----------



## Granddaddy

And I'd take any of these guys......


----------



## Granddaddy

And I'll keep this one, FC Stella.......


----------



## helencalif

Beautiful girl. What is her name besides Stella? Sire and dam? I like her!


----------



## 3blackdogs

Thanks for the nice PM's and comments. The Buck grandson is AFC Candlewood What in Blue Blazes, by Patton and out of the Buck daughter whose photo I posted. 

Yes, he's "kinda" grown up....sorta....


Barb Younglove has a very handsome dog, Reuben, out of her Emma I believe. I don't have a photo, but he really caught my eye at a few trials this past year.


----------



## Granddaddy

helencalif said:


> Beautiful girl. What is her name besides Stella? Sire and dam? I like her!


FC Stella's Got Her Groove (NFC AFC Chopper x FC AFC Tequila Sunrise II), littermate to Juice, Pink, Freeway, Karma.


----------



## Granddaddy

And here's my youngster out of NFC Boo Boo x my Sexy QAA out of Pow & Buns), looking pretty good at 9 mos (now 14 mos and muscling up nice),


----------



## Jill Chalmers

I had the chance to meet FC AFC Mizpah Miss (Miz) this past Fall. I have no pictures but she is beautiful. Perhaps Marcy has a picture she could post. What beautiful girl.


----------



## Angie B

DC-AFC Westwind's Rudy of Nordais. What a "looker"










Angie


----------



## David Maddox

Angie B said:


> DC-AFC Westwind's Rudy of Nordais. What a "looker"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angie


X2. I'm not a Chessie aficionado, but have always thought that Rudy was a great looking animal.


----------



## Guest

JBurton said:


> FC Blackwaters Last Resort


Great looking dog!
I bet many black labs took a double take at him.


----------



## David Maddox

Angie B said:


> Yes he was but he was,,, ahem,, anything but good looking...
> 
> Angie


Respectfully disagree on this one!!! I like 'em athletic looking.
Man I want another Cosmo pup. Just like my beautiful Jiggy-MH, FC-Finn's aunt. I'll have to find a pic.


----------



## Angie B

David Maddox said:


> Respectfully disagree on this one!!! Man I want another Cosmo pup. Just like my beautiful Jiggy-MH, Finn's aunt. I'll have to find a pic.


I'd take another in a heart beat too, but the Harley ears gotta go. A nice flying nun he would have made. A larger ear and better ear placement would have helped his head considerably.

A Cosmo great granddaughter that has Harley up close on her father's side... Anything look familiar to you??



Angie


----------



## David Maddox

fowl hunter said:


> Anyone have a good pic of Bill S dog stepper?


No offense to anyone, but, Stepper may be the ugliest I've ever seen. He's the sire to my beautiful HRCH-Dancy-MH (dam to FC-Tex, FC-Cody, FC-DD, 1-QAA, 2-MHs, and grandma to FC-Finn). All of her Cosmo babies were great looking. Like their daddy.

Now, Stepper did sire some pretty nice lookers, but, him...Sheesh!!!

He was a beautiful mover, that could flat ass mark!!!


----------



## deadriver

Great string of post. Really cool to get see photos of many of the great dogs.


BL - I love the old dogs but Snake Eyes Double or Nothin or Trieven's Thunderhead were great looking dogs with the on-off switch that we have largely lost today. My first exposure to FTs was throwing birds for FT in coastal SC and I recall watching Snake Eyes run. He caught your eye for sure...

YL - It is hard to bear Hilltop's Hayseed "bubba"

Chessie - Sunday's Rufwater Canvasback - "canvas". He had it all


----------



## helencalif

JeffLusk said:


> I took that!


This photo of Webster (post #91) takes my breath away every time I see it.


----------



## Mackenzie

Anybody have a good pic of AFC FC Sourdoughs Slick Nick ?


----------



## David Maddox

Angie B said:


> I'd take another in a heart beat too, but the Harley ears gotta go. A nice flying nun he would have made. A larger ear and better ear placement would have helped his head considerably.
> 
> A Cosmo great granddaughter that has Harley up close on her father's side... Anything look familiar to you??
> 
> 
> 
> Angie


NOOOO!!!
LOL.


----------



## DaveHare

Angie B said:


> Yes he was but he was,,, ahem,, anything but good looking...
> 
> Angie


Angie, I guess its all in the eyes of the beholder. 
Dave Hare


----------



## TimThurby

Mackenzie said:


> Anybody have a good pic of AFC FC Sourdoughs Slick Nick ?


Here are 2 that I have in my files.


----------



## Angie B

David Maddox said:


> NOOOO!!!
> LOL.


LOL!! Lucky you....That's hysterical because all my McSreamy offspring and great grand offspring have terrible ear set... 

Angie


----------



## smillerdvm

Tealgrove said:


> I had the chance to meet FC AFC Mizpah Miss (Miz) this past Fall. I have no pictures but she is beautiful. Perhaps Marcy has a picture she could post. What beautiful girl.


Agreed; She also has the nicest "otter" tail I've ever seen on an FT bitch


----------



## allydeer

what about fc joe black. pretty dam good looking dog .


----------



## Sharon Potter

Mary Bizub said:


> Another beautiful dog would be Farron's Mosses Parts The water SH. Half field / show.
> I hepled to train him when he was young. He was out of NFC Rascal and a show bitch from canada named Can Ch Plantiers Ruthless Ruthie. He was shown acouple of times as a young dog before Farron sold him. I think he could of easily gotton a show championship.


Moses lived his last couple of years with me. He was a sweet old guy for sure. And his dam was also, at the time, the only chocolate CH/MH.


----------



## john fallon

So far I have seen none posted that have the "classic" head.

john


----------



## DaveHare

John look at post#116 looks good too me!!
Dave Hare


----------



## Trevor Toberny

john fallon said:


> So far I have seen none posted that have the "classic" head.
> 
> john


Not even FC "buck"


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

john fallon said:


> So far I have seen none posted that have the "classic" head.
> 
> john


Does anyone remember Westwind Supernova Chief? or his son Backachers Son of a Witch? Nice heads and bodies.


----------



## Baby Duck

Grady is pretty sharp in looks and ability too !!


----------



## ErinsEdge

john fallon said:


> So far I have seen none posted that have the "classic" head.
> 
> john


Can you post a picture of a classic head for us?
Would this work as a classic head?


----------



## Mike W.

Anyone have any good pics of FC Merlyn IV?


----------



## Ironwood

Quote"I think Sailor is a handsome fellow!"
I agree Sailor is a good looking dog, head and body.


----------



## torg

Classic lab head? I still like FC Fox C Take It To the Bank and the looks and talent he gave his offspring. Here is a picture of our Katie and her sibling Man with the Golden Arm, QAA (Brett)
Buck x MN-Tex's Texas Tornado


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

2 pretty good looking littermates. They might have had a little talent too.


----------



## Mike W.

FC AFC Fordlands Bored Out Ford


----------



## jollydog

Here are 3 of my favorites that I have pictures of.
Left to right:
Trumarcs Hot Pursuit, Otus of Redfern, and Ebonstar Lean Mac


----------



## Trevor Toberny

jollydog said:


> Here are 3 of my favorites that I have pictures of.
> Left to right:
> Trumarcs Hot Pursuit, Otus of Redfern, and Ebonstar Lean Mac


That's one of the better pics of lean Mac I have seen


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

junfan68 said:


> Anyone have any good pics of FC Merlyn IV?


----------



## jollydog

Two Rivers Lucky Willie and Hilltop's Hayseed are also two of my favorites.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I know you have some good Gracie pictures. Please post them.


----------



## Warren Flynt

Jacob Hawkes said:


>


Always like Ford... Coats left a little to be desired, but very well built.


----------



## tshuntin

As previously mentioned, Shaq and his Dad, Shadow are about my favorites I have seen. Also, I would add Pike.


----------



## RJW

Here is an interesting page of a few of the "old timers" and a short history lesson of each one.


http://lhersh.farming.officelive.com/CHAMPIONSINPEDIGREE.aspx


----------



## Trevor Toberny

tshuntin said:


> As previously mentioned, Shaq and his Dad, Shadow are about my favorites I have seen. Also, I would add Pike.


Pike was a tank. The ground shook when he ran. Maybe the biggest FT dog I have seen


----------



## smillerdvm

fowl hunter said:


> Pike was a tank. The ground shook when he ran. Maybe the biggest FT dog I have seen


Agreed, small children could ride that monster he was so big. 
But good looking????
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Trevor Toberny

This post def proved my point is starting it. You can have a field trial dog and still have a good looking dog. Not all field trial dogs look like greyhounds.


----------



## sethh

fowl hunter said:


> I love chessies but yet to find one that didn't try to bite me.


Too bad you can't meet mine. He is a big baby, wouldn't hurt a fly


----------



## sethh

Jacob Hawkes said:


> 2 pretty good looking littermates. They might have had a little talent too.


Good looking dog and holy spurs on that pheasant.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

David Maddox said:


> X2. I'm not a Chessie aficionado, but have always thought that Rudy was a great looking animal.


x3 yup, that is a Dawg!
do any of the golden retriever folk ever snap photos of the FC's they have? I like those deep red, fast as heck, lean (and mean) Golden retrievers.


.


----------



## Billie

DJS said:


> *FC AFC It's all over now baby blue "Blue"*


Wow, I"ve never seen him-that is gorgeous!!


----------



## Billie

cakaiser said:


> Drove My Chevy To the Levee, yes.
> Kip Kemp originally owned him, now owned by Tommy Parrish.
> 
> Mom is JB's So Rude.


Nice dog-Yes, I met his owners, Tommy and his wife, at the Nat. Amateur in Klamath Falls a few years ago- neat people.


----------



## Billie

Someone in the trials will know this female. She was an AFC when I saw her, her name is "Diamond".Her sire is Hawkeyes Candlewood Shadow-I remember-. Beautiful female-lovely coat,head tail, and talented with a neat attitude. 
I want to say Bill Daley owns her but I sure could have the wrong name.Any CA trialers help me out?


----------



## helencalif

Billie said:


> Someone in the trials will know this female. She was an AFC when I saw her, her name is "Diamond".Her sire is Hawkeyes Candlewood Shadow-I remember-. Beautiful female-lovely coat,head tail, and talented with a neat attitude.
> I want to say Bill Daley owns her but I sure could have the wrong name.Any CA trialers help me out?


Yep, Bill Daley owns Diamond. She is AFC Dreamer's Diamond Solitaire born 11/22/2003. Her sire was Shadow and her dam was Bill's FC/AFC Reveille's Dream Catcher so Bill is Diamond's breeder-owner (and handler).

Helen


----------



## Billie

Thanks Helen!
He should be proud of her- a very true specimen of our breed, indeed.


----------



## EdA

fowl hunter said:


> Pike was a tank. The ground shook when he ran. Maybe the biggest FT dog I have seen


Fowl Hunter you seem to have personal knowledge of many dogs, do you run field trials, I see your profile says D/FW, are you a recent addition to the area ?


----------



## JusticeDog

Someone earlier mentioned *FC-AFC Teddy's Ebonstar James*. I'd have to agree, even though it's a bit biased. I think he was one of the finest yellows out there. Here is Jamie:










And *Three Sons of Jamie:*

FC Honor:










FC-AFC Rough










HRCH Kirby, SH, QAA










*Grandson of Jamie* (Son of Honor, Nephew of Rough)
Valor, QAA


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










*Grandson of Jamie* (Nephew of Honor, Rough and Kirby)
FC Ruckus


----------



## Baby Duck

Thanks Susan. That's the pic I have that came in the Jamie stud packet. He was one good looking dog !!! Even more impressive when I saw him in person. Such a shame Steve and Emily lost him so young. .


----------



## JusticeDog

Baby Duck said:


> Thanks Susan. That's the pic I have that came in the Jamie stud packet. He was one good looking dog !!! Even more impressive when I saw him in person. Such a shame Steve and Emily lost him so young. .


You're right Mike. Jamie was a sweetheart. That pic was taken at a National... I believe his first, where he was the youngest dog there.... Ken Anderson, who passed away last year, was the official photographer then. I saw jamie 3 days before he died.... and he still "kissed" me.... even when he was ill, he never lost his zest. I was throwing birds for Steve, and jamie was running around out by my gun station with a bumper in his mouth. He ran up and swapped it for one of my birds, and then kept looking at me to see what I'd do....  and I swear he was grinning!


----------



## Trevor Toberny

EdA said:


> Fowl Hunter you seem to have personal knowledge of many dogs, do you run field trials, I see your profile says D/FW, are you a recent addition to the area ?


I have helped marshal at a couple and hadn't quite had a dog I thought was good enough for field trials so I have always done hunt test. I train with lots of diff FT people and close close friends with your old friend Beverly M.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

But I do have a 16 mo old that has been in one derby and hopefully more soon


----------



## Dave Burton

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Here are a couple of dogs I think are handsome....NAFC Grady and QAA Louie\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another is FC AFC Itchin to Go


Trav is probably feeling left out!


----------



## 3blackdogs

Ken Bora said:


> do any of the golden retriever folk ever snap photos of the FC's they have? I like those deep red, fast as heck, lean (and mean) Golden retrievers.
> 
> 
> .


Two that come right to mind in the area that I run trials in are Chris van Eimeren's Clyde (Wisconsin) and Bev/Jerry Burns' Pixie (Ohio and Fla in winter I think?). 

Lean, fast, stylish, on the reddish spectrum of coat color. Both running all age stakes. Talented and nice dogs. And nice owners too.

I don't have photos but maybe someone else does?


----------



## 2tall

junfan68 said:


> FC AFC Fordlands Bored Out Ford


Yes, Yes, Yes. I doubt I will ever be in the market for a pup again unless misfortune occurs, but if I did, I sure would be looking for some "frozen" from this guy. I was never blessed with the chance to see him run, but I have seen enough pictures and read enough stories to know I would like a pup by him out of a nice female.


----------



## 43x

Valor is one of the best looking fox red's I've ever seen. He's a well put together animal for sure !!!


----------



## Brent McDowell

Here's another from the Jaime and Rough line. Rex is a Rough son and a Jamie grandson.


----------



## Mistyriver

Here is Sailor.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

3blackdogs said:


> Two that come right to mind in the area that I run trials in are Chris van Eimeren's Clyde (Wisconsin) and Bev/Jerry Burns' Pixie (Ohio and Fla in winter I think?).
> 
> Lean, fast, stylish, on the reddish spectrum of coat color. Both running all age stakes. Talented and nice dogs. And nice owners too.
> 
> I don't have photos but maybe someone else does?


it seems they don't
come on kids, stop folding bandanas and post some!!


.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Ken Bora said:


> it seems they don't
> come on kids, stop folding bandanas and post some!!
> 
> 
> .


Watch out, you will get told to grow up if you make fun of a golden.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

fear not Mrs. Gilmore :razz: :razz: ;-)
I have Chesapeake Bay Retrievers.
And everyone who knows, knows. 
A Hot Field Golden is just a Chessie with a better stylist that can accessorize well.
　
.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

and if that smack don't get the Golden team rummaging through the shoe boxes under the bed, nothing will!
Again...... baiting.
　
.


----------



## Brad Turner

The thread was for field champions...I don't believe Clyde or Pixie have titled in field trials.


----------



## Mustang251

Anyone have picture FC AFC CFC CAFC DB's Cracker of Club Mead? I know the thread was not for the sire of a dog you have but would like to see if anyone has a picture of him.


----------



## Aussie

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Kinda fond of this one, although I might be prejudiced a little:razz:
> 
> Aaron*


Here we are a lovely boy. Looking forward to his pups in the land downunder. Got his future mate, right by my feet.

She is one nice bitch, an awesome marker to boot.


----------



## Aussie

Another one who nearly broke my neck, as I snapped my head around in joy, with his looks and movement. 

http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1348707#animal


----------



## LabFan

bumper52 said:


> here is Chopper


Is he still alive at 10 years. If not does anyone know why he died?


----------



## rbr

http://www.yellowstoneretrievers.com/nitro.htm

IMHO what the breed standard should be.


----------



## Howard N

> Is he still alive at 10 years. If not does anyone know why he died?


Chopper was alive and well last fall. I expect he still is.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

rbr said:


> http://www.yellowstoneretrievers.com/nitro.htm
> 
> IMHO what the breed standard should be.


Beautiful dog!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

This is the photo of Clyde that is on k9data ... RV Atr's Gangstaman MH ***
Didn't Clyde take a placement at the 2011 GRCA Natl Specialty?


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Here is Pixie, also from k9data. Says there that she has 10 AA points.
Little Bit of Gold Dust MH ***


----------



## Brad Turner

Gerry Clinchy said:


> This is the photo of Clyde that is on k9data ... RV Atr's Gangstaman MH ***
> Didn't Clyde take a placement at the 2011 GRCA Natl Specialty?


He won the AM @ the Specialty. I watched him run, he is a smart dog.


----------



## fishnfetch

i own a blf out of tnt explosion. she isnt a great looking dog but she is by far the most trainable dog ive ever owned. you can teach her almost anything in about 15 minutes. on top of that she has a wonderful disposition. very sweet girl she is. the only down side to her is that she was bred back in 04 before the test and is eic affected


----------



## firehouselabs

Best looking yellows:
Suncrests Wild Oats
Courier
"Finn"


----------



## HPL

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> He gets MY vote!


So far mine too.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I think he is one really handsome dude. 










My gf thinks he looks better. 










This guy isn't bad looking either.


----------



## rbr

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I think he is one really handsome dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gf thinks he looks better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy isn't bad looking either.


I agree who are they?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Ali (FC AFC Lanes Let's Get Ready To Rumble.), Moose (FC Seaside's Bullwinkle.), & Juice (FC Fresh Squeezed Juice.).


----------



## rbr

http://pokennels.com/at-stud/

Another stunningly beautiful FC AFC


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Ali and moose are awesome.


----------



## RJW

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I think he is one really handsome dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gf thinks he looks better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy isn't bad looking either.


 
I would say your girlfriend has great taste in dogs... Those first two pics are darn handsome fella's.


----------



## RJW

This entire thread is filled to the brim with phenomenal looking dogs.


----------



## Mike W.

FC Fresh Squeezed Juice


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers

FC AFC Riparian Roughrider...every dog I've seen by him was nice looking too.


----------



## rbr

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Ali (FC AFC Lanes Let's Get Ready To Rumble.), Moose (FC Seaside's Bullwinkle.), & Juice (FC Fresh Squeezed Juice.).


If Ali is the one in the 1st pic, they just don't come any better then that.


----------



## cravendawg

Oliverr.JPG (34.2 KB)
Here is a handsome, 11-year-old, FC Wingover's Oliver, a Chavez son trained by Sugarfoot Kennels, owned by Dudley & Bunny Millikin.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

fowl hunter said:


> Ali and moose are awesome.


Agreed, but Ali is stunning. Then again I'm biased.



RJW said:


> I would say your girlfriend has great taste in dogs... Those first two pics are darn handsome fella's.


LOL. She actually enjoyed being @ a FT, so it helped. 



rbr said:


> If Ali is the one in the 1st pic, they just don't come any better then that.


That's definetly Ali & I agree.


----------



## medicinebow

enjoyable thread


----------



## Lee Jones

IMO in todays collection they don't get much better than Grady!


----------



## Warren Flynt

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I think he is one really handsome dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gf thinks he looks better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy isn't bad looking either.


Thats a nice group of dogs! Would love to watch any and all of them work. 

turning greed regards,

Warren


----------



## Erin O'Brien

I'm pretty partial to this guy. He was our best dog and left this world way too soon! (I know you said no your own dogs, but I was only 10 when we got him...) FC Candlewood's Spring Peepers









Lottie x Trumarc's Zip Code


----------



## Trevor Toberny

eobrien01 said:


> I'm pretty partial to this guy. He was our best dog and left this world way too soon! (I know you said no your own dogs, but I was only 10 when we got him...) FC Candlewood's Spring Peepers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lottie x Trumarc's Zip Code


Wow, very nice looking dog


----------



## fishnfetch

eobrien01 said:


> I'm pretty partial to this guy. He was our best dog and left this world way too soon! (I know you said no your own dogs, but I was only 10 when we got him...) FC Candlewood's Spring Peepers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lottie x Trumarc's Zip Code


oh my!  what a stunning animal


----------



## Warren Flynt

fowl hunter said:


> Wow, very nice looking dog


Seeing progeny like this is just one example of what a great resource this website is and can be.

Was this dog ever bred?


----------



## RJW

eobrien01 said:


> I'm pretty partial to this guy. He was our best dog and left this world way too soon! (I know you said no your own dogs, but I was only 10 when we got him...) FC Candlewood's Spring Peepers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lottie x Trumarc's Zip Code


 
He is a fine looking animal, to say the least.


----------



## Erin O'Brien

Warren Flynt said:


> Seeing progeny like this is just one example of what a great resource this website is and can be.
> 
> Was this dog ever bred?


He was bred 3 times. Unfortunately, he died at 4.5 years of age from a heart attack. He had gone in for a routine teeth cleaning and got an infection, which led to endocarditis.


----------



## DaveHare

ErinsEdge said:


> All time favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FC/AFC/CFC Trieven Thunderhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FC Buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FC Premier's Riptide who has Trieven Thunderhead, Abe, AFC Westwind's Iron Fist (Trieven Thunderhead brother) back there, Tank


 FC Premier's Riptide what a GREAT looking animal!!!!
Dave Hare


----------



## LabFan

Lpgar said:


> Jim...
> 
> That one is good looking for sure...just like his sister... Wish they were quite a "pin headed" *LOL*





I suspect there is a typo in the above remark, but regardless I really really LOVE Juice's head!


----------



## Jeffrey Towler

jollydog said:


> Here are 3 of my favorites that I have pictures of.
> Left to right:
> Trumarcs Hot Pursuit, Otus of Redfern, and Ebonstar Lean Mac


I have to agree with you Hot Pursuit, and what a great photo of Lean Mac. Snake eyes is a great looking dog also.

Regards
JT
www.marshhawkretrievers.com


----------



## frontier

Photos do not accurately reflect the dog sometimes. There are several dogs listed here that I have seen close up over the last 25 years, not just in pictures. And I have owned many dogs sired by them. However, beauty is truly in the eye of the beholder as shown here.


----------



## joel druley

A great thread with good looking dogs and a lot of great history.


----------



## ron david

fowl hunter said:


> I love chessies but yet to find one that didn't try to bite me.


well they are a pretty good judge of character.
ron


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

FC AFC Carbons Blue Pursuit
http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/400984_3014915371904_1233160324_33353693_1659110293_n.jpg


----------



## Northern Skies

Wood River's Franchise ("Shaq") gets my vote.


----------



## Chad G

Northern Skies said:


> Wood River's Franchise ("Shaq") gets my vote.


I agree Lorraine.


----------



## Chris Videtto

Not sure if Copper has been mentioned in this thread! Nice looking Fox red for sure!


----------



## Wade Thurman

DaveHare said:


> FC Premier's Riptide what a GREAT looking animal!!!!
> Dave Hare


Trieven Thunderhead, If memory serves me correctly owned by Val & Jay Walker. The Lean Mac of the 70's and early 80's. was there a dog bred more at the time?

Very nice looking, no doubt


----------



## Wade Thurman

What page is Shaq on in this thread? How am I missing it. If there is not a picture could someone please post one?

thanks


----------



## EdA

Wade said:


> Trieven Thunderhead, If memory serves me correctly owned by Val & Jay Walker. The Lean Mac of the 70's and early 80's. was there a dog bred more at the time?
> 
> Very nice looking, no doubt


Thunder and Honcho were contemporaries, they competed against each other, their records as sires were not similar, I have no knowledge of Thunder's number of breedings but his titled progeny was about 1/3 of Honcho's.


----------



## 2tall

I have Honcho all over one dog's ped, and significant in the other. I never heard of Thunderhead until this day. If they were contemporaries, why would I have not had him in one of the peds I looked at when searching for pup?


----------



## Rainmaker

2tall said:


> I have Honcho all over one dog's ped, and significant in the other. I never heard of Thunderhead until this day. If they were contemporaries, why would I have not had him in one of the peds I looked at when searching for pup?


Honcho has 76 titled offspring on gooddoginfo, Thunder has 40. Certainly not unknown but not the same impact Honcho had, look at who Honcho sired. Super Tanker with 51 titled offspring, Trumarc's Hot Pursuit with 36 and Zip Code with 62, and on and on. . . .


----------



## BonMallari

2tall said:


> I have Honcho all over one dog's ped, and significant in the other. I never heard of Thunderhead until this day. If they were contemporaries, why would I have not had him in one of the peds I looked at when searching for pup?


Trieven Thunderhead was owned by Jay and Val Walker when they were based out of Oregon..and then Val had the the Misty's Sungold Lad if I'm not mistaken....the Walkers from what I have heard are in Lovell Wyoming

got to see him toward the end of his career, but as many have eluded to he was a magnificent looking animal, had a RHOF career, have no idea how many titled progeny


----------



## Wade Thurman

EdA said:


> Thunder and Honcho were contemporaries, they competed against each other, their records as sires were not similar, I have no knowledge of Thunder's number of breedings but his titled progeny was about 1/3 of Honcho's.


Oh ya Ed, I would agree. Thunder was bred to everything that walked back then. I would take a Honcho puppy any day of the week and twice on Sunday, with all due respect to Thunder


----------



## Wade Thurman

Bump to the top. Shame on me.

Does anyone have a picture of Shaq?


----------



## Angie B

frontier said:


> Photos do not accurately reflect the dog sometimes. There are several dogs listed here that I have seen close up over the last 25 years, not just in pictures. And I have owned many dogs sired by them. However, beauty is truly in the eye of the beholder as shown here.


Amen.... Sooo true. I learned a long time ago, what I thought was good looking had nothing to do with what my clients thought was good looking...

I like to cater to my clients...

Angie


----------



## Angie B

I always thought Larry Calverts dogs were good looking and I can't forget Candlewoods Hawkeye Shadow...

Yummo,,,

Angie


----------



## Novemberwitch

What about Butch. Always had a soft side for that fox red fellow.


----------



## laker

laker said:


> Shaq is my favorite.


 Shaq pic for Wade..


----------



## obx4me

An older guy, but I think this guy looks very nice:










http://www.theretrievernews.com/Library/HallofFameDogs/TheMarathonMan93

"Marty (Oct. 82-May 93) is the current all-time high point yellow labrador. Charles and Yvonne Hays received Marty as a stud fee puppy from Greg Gieske from the breeding of his Mad Mouse daughter, AFC Minnie Mouse, to the Hays' stud dog, AFC Westwinds Pedro.
Marty qualified for eight National Amateurs. He competed in seven (he had died prior to the '93 trial) and was a Finalist in four. He qualified for and competed in six National Open Championships. Marty was the high-point amateur dog in the the U.S. three times. In 1989 Dave Rorem, a professional trainer from International Falls, MN, handled Marty in the Canadian National Open and won. The next year Charles won the Canadian National Amateur Championship.
Marty was a three time Double Header winner. During the late 80's and early 90's he was 'Mr. Consistency'. He accumulated 329.5 All-Age points, averaging 41 points yearly. Marty inherited his 'braininess' from his grandfather, FC-AFC Candlewood's Mad Mouse. Marty was a great competitor and friend."



Plus he is in my labs Pedigree


----------



## Angie B

laker said:


> Shaq pic for Wade..


Gorgeous,, Of course his pedigree ain't too shabby either.. His dad was quite the "Looker"..

My Shaq bitch out of a CFC, CAFC Jaybar's picture perfect bitch....










Angie


----------



## DaveHare

Angie great looking girl !!!!! looks like my Cosmo guy,just kidding,I hope you put that pic in a frame. If not I will.
Dave Hare


----------



## Wade Thurman

laker said:


> Shaq pic for Wade..


THANK U!! He is a very nice looking animal


----------



## torg

FC/AFC/CFC TRIEVEN THUNDERHEAD also sired many pointing labs. He and his great grandson AFC TRIEVEN TWIST AND SHOUT MH can be found in most of the top pointing lab pedigrees today.


----------



## zeus3925

My vote goes for AFC Dotty's Cruisen Mach-Three, Barracuda Blue and Ginger's Chocolate August.


----------



## okduckboy

Angie, your little girl is about as close as I've seen to mine. She's out of Frank Price's Afc Roux/FC Pike of Castlebay Bitch. Good lookin dog.


----------



## Scott Adams

torg said:


> FC/AFC/CFC TRIEVEN THUNDERHEAD also sired many pointing labs. He and his great grandson AFC TRIEVEN TWIST AND SHOUT MH can be found in most of the top pointing lab pedigrees today.


Trieven Thunderhead


----------



## xtrema-2

does anyone have pics of Brown's Go Getter Gus or Sierra's Go Getter Hunter?


----------



## RJW

Angie B said:


> Gorgeous,, Of course his pedigree ain't too shabby either.. His dad was quite the "Looker"..
> 
> My Shaq bitch out of a CFC, CAFC Jaybar's picture perfect bitch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angie


 

Angie you do have a gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## Rainmaker

xtrema-2 said:


> does anyone have pics of Brown's Go Getter Gus or Sierra's Go Getter Hunter?


Shannon Brown has a website with them on it, google Brown's Lab Kennels, Minnesota.


----------



## xtrema-2

Rainmaker said:


> Shannon Brown has a website with them on it, google Brown's Lab Kennels, Minnesota.


I have been on the website and seen Hunter in person.. I am expecting a pup out of Hunter and Darla that should be whelped in the next 5.5 weeks or so. I was mainly looking for pictures of Gus other then the one Shannon has on the site. Thanks


----------



## Angie B

Thanks,,, I think so too. She's as gorgeous on the inside as she is on the outside. 

Angie


----------



## Brad

My, question is, what are ya'll basing looks on? I think they all look great. Ive seen some with long noses, short noses, blocky heads, skinny heads. Muscled up, lean and mean
My female I think she is ugly untill her ears perck up (in my Avtar). Just curious and not trying to stir anything up.
Thanks, Brad


----------



## DaveHare

Brad said:


> My, question is, what are ya'll basing looks on? I think they all look great. Ive seen some with long noses, short noses, blocky heads, skinny heads. Muscled up, lean and mean
> My female I think she is ugly untill her ears perck up (in my Avtar). Just curious and not trying to stir anything up.
> Thanks, Brad


 It' s all in the eyes of the beholder.
Dave Hare


----------



## Ironwood

FTCH AFTCH HRCH Waterstrike Ramblin Bramble (Can High Point Junior dog)









A picture of Bramble when she was 37 months old. Shad qualified for her first national at that time.


----------



## JKOttman

eobrien01 said:


> I'm pretty partial to this guy. He was our best dog and left this world way too soon! (I know you said no your own dogs, but I was only 10 when we got him...) FC Candlewood's Spring Peepers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lottie x Trumarc's Zip Code


The South Jersey Retriever CLub has a trophy named for this dog -- given by your parents. Great to see his likeness.


----------



## Billie

Ironwood said:


> FTCH AFTCH HRCH Waterstrike Ramblin Bramble (Can High Point Junior dog)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture of Bramble when she was 37 months old. Shad qualified for her first national at that time.


Now thats a Labrador. She is gorgeous!


----------



## NateB

Here are a couple pics of Abe. First one the Field trial Performance book
Second one taken by a friend of mine at a trial in TN, toward the end of his career.


----------



## NateB

FC AFC Candlewoods Meet Joe Black, another very good looking dog.


----------



## NateB

Here are some daughters of Abe and Joe
On the let is Abe's daughter Diamond, the right is Alex, Joe's daughter out of Diamond.
I know I am a bit partial but easy on the eyes, IMHO


----------



## laker

Angie B said:


> Gorgeous,, Of course his pedigree ain't too shabby either.. His dad was quite the "Looker"..
> 
> My Shaq bitch out of a CFC, CAFC Jaybar's picture perfect bitch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angie


Wow what a great pic!!!! 
I'd frame that and hang it on the wall!!!!


----------



## RJW

NateB said:


> Here are a couple pics of Abe. First one the Field trial Performance book
> Second one taken by a friend of mine at a trial in TN, toward the end of his career.


 
That pic on the right is a great pic of ABE. I am right there with ya, I am partial to ABE as well for various reasons.


----------



## ErinsEdge

2tall said:


> I have Honcho all over one dog's ped, and significant in the other. I never heard of Thunderhead until this day. If they were contemporaries, why would I have not had him in one of the peds I looked at when searching for pup?


If you have LeanMac in your pedigree you have Trieven Thunderhead.
http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=151


----------



## Matt McKenzie

One of my all-time favorites is not an FC, but is an AFC. 
AFC Smackwater's Star Catcher MH. He's a Boss son, who was also very nice-looking.


----------



## fishin444

I would have to go with Magic. But I have a soft spot for yellows. Chopper also a nice looking male.


----------



## LabFan

fishin444;963415.........Chopper also a nice looking male.[/QUOTE said:


> Are there any more photos of Chopper?


----------



## RobinZClark

*FTCH AFTCH Heads Up Tracks in the Taiga MH, WC***, Can WCI, JFTR *

Is FTCH/AFTCH the Canadian Equivalent of FC/AFC?


----------



## Sue Kiefer

My 2 favorites Redheads.
FC/AFC "Zeke".
FC/AFC "Bart"
and my GingerMarie.(my avatar, littermate to "Zeke") Not a FC or a AFC .She had all-aged pts.,and was a Golden Spec. Amat. Winner in 1994.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

This was a cool thread to read through and see all the pics


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Noticed this thread is a few years old. What about pics of newer field champions. 
Slider, tubb, holland, freeway. Also anyone have pics of weezer Retreezer?


----------



## younggun86

i like how slider looks


----------



## metalone67

Hands down Candlewood's Supertanker.


----------



## WBF

helencalif said:


> Sundown49 aka Otey B said:
> 
> 
> 
> another is FC AFC Itchin to Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I agree. He was beautiful.
> 
> Helen
> 
> 
> 
> FC AFC Itchin To Go has my vote. That is one beautiful dude!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## jbean74

does anyone have any good pics of tubby


----------



## Mark Sehon

FC AFC Ali !!!


----------



## Charles C.

metalone67 said:


> Hands down Candlewood's Supertanker.
> View attachment 18622


I'm pretty sure that's not Tank. That's FC AFC River Oak's Wa-Da-Go Rocky.


----------



## SPEED

fowl hunter said:


> If I remember correctly the dog he's czar nickolas was a nice muscular boy with nice head


----------



## huntinman

The best looking FC or AFC is the one in your truck.


----------



## Jim Buchanan

FC AFC Lakeridge's Charlemagne.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Mark Sehon said:


> FC AFC Ali !!!


No doubt. He's gorgeous.


----------



## RJW

Jacob Hawkes said:


> No doubt. He's gorgeous.



X3, no argument from me.

In actuality, I have yet to see an "ugly dog" posted on this entire thread nor one that I wouldn't accept in my household


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Any pics of weezer? I have pics of tubbs but can post them here from my iPhone I don't guess


----------



## metalone67

Charles C. said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not Tank. That's FC AFC River Oak's Wa-Da-Go Rocky.


Dang it fat fingers and small pictures.
Here he is.


----------



## leemac

Any recent pictures of Nike?


----------



## sapitrucha

My favorite of all time!! Snake eyes!!


----------



## David Maddox

Charles C. said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not Tank. That's FC AFC River Oak's Wa-Da-Go Rocky.


Agreed. A buddy did a breeding with Rocky several years ago and I still have this picture of him saved.


----------



## Jamee Strange

JeffLusk said:


> Any dog with the fc afc in front of their name looks good to me! Just me though.


You took the words right out of my mouth!  I tend to think any dog that earns those initials will INSTANTLY become better looking ;-)


----------



## Jamee Strange

huntinman said:


> The best looking FC or AFC is the one in your truck.


Again...took the words right out of my mouth Bill! (BTW loved the post about Pepper today! She is a nice looking bitch!)


----------



## .44 magnum

Grady ... is one of my favorites
http://www.paddlecreekretrievers.com/photo gallery.htm


----------



## fishin444

I'm a little biased but here's my Grady dog. Not A FC but SH for now.


----------



## Micah Duffy

Don Thomsen said:


> I always thought Snake Eyes was pretty handsome


very handsome dude.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

maybe now we can see some holland pics.


----------



## Scott Adams

I'm partial to this guy that earned his titles just a few days ago.
FTCH AFTCH Flatlands Baydog Of Allanport


----------



## Bridget Bodine

Scott Adams said:


> I'm partial to this guy that earned his titles just a few days ago.
> FTCH AFTCH Flatlands Baydog Of Allanport


Scott He is nice! What is his pedigree? Clearances? [email protected]


----------



## tonyholland00

I had to add my old buddy to this amazing list of beautiful dogs. I know he is not a FC, but I would not be surprised if he came from some of the lines we saw. I think he was a beauty. One of the bad things of adopting for the Humaine Society is you don't know where they come from. Hunter passed this past November.


----------



## Jwattsmojo

In my opinion it's chopper there a bunch for close second lol


----------



## NateB

tonyholland00 said:


> I had to add my old buddy to this amazing list of beautiful dogs. I know he is not a FC, but I would not be surprised if he came from some of the lines we saw. I think he was a beauty. One of the bad things of adopting for the Humaine Society is you don't know where they come from. Hunter passed this past November.
> 
> View attachment 26739


Very nice, they do not have to be a special pedigree to be special for you. Very happy you gave him such a great life, sorry for his passing. 
Is that an old A5 on the side of the pic?? Makes even better pic, especially if it is a Sweet 16???


----------



## 2tall

Is this for US only? I vote for Perro. If I'm correct, he is a CNFTC. Gorgeous dog.


----------



## Waterdogs

Shaq, I love his look and he throws it in his pups even when bred to some ugly bitches.


----------



## kennel maiden

A tad biased  - but I think this one is rather lovely! FT CH Jobeshill Lotta of Stauntonvale


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I like Snapper as well.


----------



## John Gianladis

ALL FC's ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO ARE ALL AFC's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JG


----------



## Tobias

kennel maiden said:


> View attachment 26767
> A tad biased  - but I think this one is rather lovely! FT CH Jobeshill Lotta of Stauntonvale


Beauty! Bitch or dog?
I rather like the looks of this fellow - FTCH Emmawood Drake (for the obvious reason he is Toby's sire )


----------



## kennel maiden

Tobias said:


> Beauty! Bitch or dog?
> I rather like the looks of this fellow - FTCH Emmawood Drake (for the obvious reason he is Toby's sire )


It's a bitch


----------



## dr_dog_guy

This guy - Mark Atwater photo from the November 10 2015 National Retriever Championship Blog. Dog No. 62


----------



## Thomas D

Buck was a very nice looking dog.


----------



## Swack

2tall said:


> Is this for US only? I vote for Perro. If I'm correct, he is a CNFTC. Gorgeous dog.


Carol,

Any pictures?

Swack


----------



## 2tall

No but I'll ask permission to take one next time we're out and the sun shines! Hasn't been much of that lately!


----------



## Tommy Wallace

Trevor Toberny said:


> If I remember correctly the dog he's czar nickolas was a nice muscular boy with nice head


He sure was. That's my baby's daddy. That's her in the avatar.


----------



## bamajeff

Barracuda Blue was a great looking boy. Really like Ali and Shaq too


----------



## Bill McKnight

Beauty is as Beauty does

Ronan Bill


----------



## John Gianladis

Exactly Ronan Bill!!! I can't believe this post is up to 33 pages! 

Johnny G


----------



## 1gunner

These are two of my favorites. And I'm a bit biased towards the last one because I have one of his sons!
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=32306
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=37218


----------



## dr_dog_guy

1gunner said:


> These are two of my favorites. And I'm a bit biased towards the last one because I have one of his sons!
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=32306
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=37218


Both of those dogs! You're right. I got to train with Beau so I saw him quite a bit, and I've seen a bunch of Bart kids and grandkids. Handsome dogs, and if it is handsome is as handsome does, they both qualify.


----------



## Pipe Creek Retrievers

I personally think that FC-AFC Coolwater's Hawkeye is a darn good looking male.


----------



## Renee P.

Trevor Toberny said:


> If I remember correctly the dog he's czar nickolas was a nice muscular boy with nice head





Nikki Malarky said:


> He sure was. That's my baby's daddy. That's her in the avatar.


If someone has info about this dog, ...

Edit: Never mind, I see there is an ad in the classifieds that has all the info I need.


----------



## Misty Marsh

mitty said:


> If someone has info about this dog, ...
> 
> Edit: Never mind, I see there is an ad in the classifieds that has all the info I need.


"Nick" has been gone for around 10 years. He was owned by Dr Norm Elder here in Manitoba. Not sure of he had been collected or not, but " yes" he was a beautiful dog, with as much of more ability. He ran off Dave Rorems truck for a number of years.


----------



## Alain

FC Rabbit Rabbit Rabbit 
(FC AFC Chena River Chavez x FC Miss Pink)

Got the chance to se Bunny @ M. Mosher property about 8 years ago.
Stunning dog! Got great pictures of him but can't attach them on RTF.....


----------



## ErinsEdge

AFC Candlewood's Citizen Smith, Open Win, EIC Carrier so few bred to him. 95#


----------



## Tommy Wallace

Misty Marsh said:


> "Nick" has been gone for around 10 years. He was owned by Dr Norm Elder here in Manitoba. Not sure of he had been collected or not, but " yes" he was a beautiful dog, with as much of more ability. He ran off Dave Rorems truck for a number of years.


 few years ago & he had some at that point. He passes a lot of good traits on to his pups too. Good looks & trainability & they are not soft dogs either. I know this is not real but with my female it was as if she knew somethings already. Running blinds as if she knew what it was & as straight &long as you want to go.also excellent hips


----------



## tonyholland00

NateB said:


> Very nice, they do not have to be a special pedigree to be special for you. Very happy you gave him such a great life, sorry for his passing.
> Is that an old A5 on the side of the pic?? Makes even better pic, especially if it is a Sweet 16???



Yes sir, A5 light Belgium. 1959 I think. My grandfather gave it to me. I am not sure what you mean by the sweet 16?


----------



## Peter Balzer

tonyholland00 said:


> Yes sir, A5 light Belgium. 1959 I think. My grandfather gave it to me. I am not sure what you mean by the sweet 16?


A "Sweet 16" was in reference to the legendary upland and waterfowl gun the 16 gauge Belgium Browning A-5. My grandpa had 2 and an extra barrel that were stolen. They were quite a gun and a blast to shoot.


----------



## NateB

Correct Pete that was my reference. 
Sorry to hear about the theft.
I have one from the 30's that is a stealth Sweet. Not engraved but had the same changes for weight reduction. It shoot nice, but is still a bit heavy for me for upland. And being a 16 ga, not a lot of loads available. I shoot it well but still prefer my modern autoloaders.


----------



## Ironwood

Nolan and Karen Nelkenbrecker's (out of British Columbia) dog Tate is as triple Champion, Canadian Field Champion, Amateur Field Champion, Obedience Champion and Show Champion


----------



## Gonzo

FC Sweeties Easy Rider is a good looking dog.


----------



## thetimbercruiser

FC AFC Fordlands Bored Out Ford


----------



## Mike W.

> FC AFC Fordlands Bored Out Ford
> 
> View attachment 31250


x2 Very well put together, extremely athletic...throws the same.


----------



## lucas

Ironwood said:


> Nolan and Karen Nelkenbrecker's (out of British Columbia) dog Tate is as triple Champion, Canadian Field Champion, Amateur Field Champion, Obedience Champion and Show Champion


Daniel,
That would be a quad champion! Not to mention, a Dual Champion. What is this dog's full, registered, name?

lucas


----------



## Waterdogs

Shaq was a great looking dog and has some beautiful looking pups.


----------



## Gary M

Waterdogs said:


> Shaq was a great looking dog and has some beautiful looking pups.


Love my Shaq pup! A MH with looks and talent!


----------



## jwilliams38930

Angie B said:


> DC-AFC Westwind's Rudy of Nordais. What a "looker"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angie


I have a Rudy grandson (out of Fatz). He has some good looking pups no doubt.


----------



## Justin Allen

I'm partial to this one.......FC GRHRCH Franchises Performance Enhancing Drug, sired by FC AFC Woodrivers Franchise.


----------



## saltgrass

Justin Allen said:


> View attachment 73017
> 
> 
> I'm partial to this one.......FC GRHRCH Franchises Performance Enhancing Drug, sired by FC AFC Woodrivers Franchise.


Justin he is a great looking one. Wish he carried some color


----------



## Dave Farrar

saltgrass said:


> Justin he is a great looking one. Wish he carried some color


Black is beautiful!


----------



## saltgrass

Dave Farrar said:


> Black is beautiful!


Very true Dave , But my new girl may carry some color so i will prob try for it once i know..LOL


----------



## Justin Allen

Don’t let a little thing like color get in your way. 



saltgrass said:


> Very true Dave , But my new girl may carry some color so i will prob try for it once i know..LOL


----------



## Oz1

I was always partial to Slider (FC AFC Bayou Teche Eye on the Ball) and his son, Foxx (FC AFC Bayou Teche Swing for the Fence). Both gorgeous and talented dogs.


----------



## labsx3

I love Pattons look, and I now have a Patton son who I think is just as good looking!


----------

